# Red Steel 2 NTSC (US) Cover Custom Request



## clonesniper666 (May 27, 2010)

Hello, I just saw the Japanese cover for Red Steel 2 and was wondering if someone could take the US cover and make it have the black around the art instead of the white. If someone can I would be so thankful, because I am horrible at doing art/graphics on a computer.

If I can not make a request here then mods delete it please, I never have used this sub-forum.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2010)

clonesniper666 said:
			
		

> If I can not make a request here then mods delete it please, I never have used this sub-forum.


This is the right place to make a request. Don't worry.


----------



## luke_c (May 29, 2010)




----------



## clonesniper666 (May 29, 2010)

Thank you so much, luke_c, for doing that for me. This is greatly appreciated.


----------

